# Honey dijon braised cottontail



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

All taken with a slingshot.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

That looks delicious


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

It is very nice, to see a man whos hunting with a catty and eat what he kills.

Bon appetit mate!

^_^

Rip


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

What time should I show up for dinner? I'll bring the wine.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks yummy!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looking good! Makes me hungry!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks amazing. Nice presentation too.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I like most wild game but rabbit and squirrel are my favorite wild game by far.


----------



## BockBorg (Dec 30, 2015)

Anyone have a chance to compare the kind of squirrels you can get in Canada and the (I've heard) bigger ones in the states? Still waiting to try a squirrel fry up but I gotta get my slinging tuned in first


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Im just wondering how you got the asparagus.. They run pretty quick those darn things lol very tasty lookin meal. I wanna try rabbit.


----------

